# service netif restart vs deluge vs my ISP



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

I guess my ISP got pissed and briefly turned off my net after I downloaded some torrents.
So I did service netif restart as root.
Didn't pick up a ip and net still not work.
REBOOT and everything fine net works.

This has happened like 5x in last 6 months.

I haven't run freebsd on production at any job/project.
Is service netif restart a reliable solid way to restart networking?
or is there some other method?

I prefer FreeBSd to linux now but didn't see this problem on linux....

What is the deal?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Is service netif restart a reliable solid way to restart networking?


Partially. You should get an IP address on the interface after a `service netif restart`. But because the interface went down and back up again the routes are all gone and need to be restarted too: `service routing restart`.


----------

